# DIY enclosure questions



## otoha0309 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey folks. Im still pretty new here, and ive been poking around this board hoping to answer a few questions i have. I have picked up some useful tips but i still have a couple questions.

Basically im wondering if there is a good online resource to find things like acrylic boxes, or small sheets.
im also looking for somewhere that will have like acrylic screws, and hinges and such.
and lastly a place to find those circular metal screens.

As far as the know how to properly design and build the enclosures, well my line of manufacturing work really helps me there im really certain i can handle that part. 

Any help or tips, or pointing me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spidergrrl (Dec 18, 2013)

otoha0309 said:


> .....and lastly a place to find those circular metal screens.


Welcome to the Boards. I purchase the screens from Roundvents.com http://roundvents.com/Aluminum-Open-Screen-vents-Tab-style_c12.htm

I haven't yet decided whether to get into more complex builds. I mostly use them with small pre-built enclosures for my slings.

Cheers,

Spidergrrl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## otoha0309 (Dec 18, 2013)

perfect, thank you very much!!!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jamie's Tarantulas has acrylic hinges and the round vents  not sure about screws, though.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 18, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Jamie's Tarantulas has acrylic hinges and the round vents  not sure about screws, though.


True, but you can also skip the middle man and the $15 shipping and purchase the acrylic hardware from TAP plastics.  TAP also sells acrylic adhesive, edging you could slide mesh into, and hasps.

Sheets of acrylic (in a thickness suitable for an enclosure) can be found at a variety of outlets, including the above, but the cheapest by far to my knowledge is Amazon.  You can get a 48" by 48" sheet for $67 shipped.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

How about I give you the sources and you make me a few? hahaha

Containers- thecontainerstore.com
Acrylic, including parts, drill bits for plastic etc - TAP plastics (there are some others), 

If you need the source of the AMAC acrylic boxes that most of use from TCS let me know

There's a few vendors for vents as well


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 18, 2013)

Whoa, I'm extremely disappointed in you guys for not sharing roundvents.com with me before. Jerks


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2013)

SgtSparkles said:


> Whoa, I'm extremely disappointed in you guys for not sharing roundvents.com with me before. Jerks


Excuse yourself, Jerks, plural?? I do believe you meant only to call Spidergrrl a jerk (not polite at all), and not myself or others, right? Because I'm extremely disappointed in you for being called a jerk regarding something I never saw,did or read.

In the event I am wrong in my above assumption, why would you assume all of us have you seen you asking about vents previously? I certainly haven't, heck I just learned of your username a few days ago. I doubt anyone here reads EVERY post 24/7.


----------



## otoha0309 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is about all the info i need. Thank you all so much


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 19, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Excuse yourself, Jerks, plural?? I do believe you meant only to call Spidergrrl a jerk (not polite at all), and not myself or others, right? Because I'm extremely disappointed in you for being called a jerk regarding something I never saw,did or read.
> 
> In the event I am wrong in my above assumption, why would you assume all of us have you seen you asking about vents previously? I certainly haven't, heck I just learned of your username a few days ago. I doubt anyone here reads EVERY post 24/7.


i do believe sir that you have taken my post far too seriously as it was meant to be quite sarcastic and in jest. I do apologize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 19, 2013)

DO NOT BUY FROM ROUNDVENTS.COM...they suck. Trust me I had a cage made and that brand of vent was used..this is what you can expect to happen...
the wire is so soft it is pliable to the touch and the support ring does not hold the wire in.


 They are not half as good as these ... migdetlouvers.com or jaimestarantulas. these (2 sites) have 6 sided tabs instead of 4 and are much better made..
midgetlouvers does require a minimum order however.. BUT for a DIY'er you'll eventually use em so whatevers.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh this is interesting, anyone else have similar issues from this vendor's products ?


----------



## shebeen (Dec 19, 2013)

Acrylic containers, boxes and such:
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10003497&N=&Ntt=amac
https://www.pioneerplastics.com/product-category/containers/

Acrylic sheet, hinges, clasps and such:
http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=597&parentcatid=795

---------- Post added 12-19-2013 at 06:42 AM ----------

@stewstew8282  A spider did all that damage?  Wow.  Thanks for the midgetlouver.com pointer.  Their tab style vents do look more substantial than the ones from roundvents.com.  I'll have to order their catalog.

---------- Post added 12-19-2013 at 06:45 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> Oh this is interesting, anyone else have similar issues from this vendor's products ?


I'll soon be putting four small Amec enclosures with 1" vents from roundvents.com into service.  I'll keep you posted on how well they hold up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spidergrrl (Dec 19, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Oh this is interesting, anyone else have similar issues from this vendor's products ?


I've never had an issue with roundvents. The difference in the number of tabs doesn't matter to me as I bend the tabs off and install them with silicone. I have also never had a problem with their sturdiness. Of course, I am only using the 1 and 2 inch vents and mostly with slings. Even with a bigger more agressive T it's hard for me to imagine a T getting through one of them. I don't know about midgetlouvers as they don't seem to post their prices and shipping info on the website but roundvents are substantially cheaper than Jaime's. (one inch vents on roundvents .64 US$, 2 one inch vents on Jaime's 2 for US$ 3.49. 

Jaime's does seem like a good source for other things.

Cheers,

Spidergrrl

---------- Post added 12-19-2013 at 09:02 AM ----------




SgtSparkles said:


> i do believe sir that you have taken my post far too seriously as it was meant to be quite sarcastic and in jest. I do apologize


It can be tricky conveying the subtleties of jest and sarcasm in a forum such as this. No insult was taken on my part.

Cheers,

Spidergrrl


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2013)

shebeen said:


> I'll soon be putting four small Amec enclosures with 1" vents from roundvents.com into service.  I'll keep you posted on how well they hold up.


Yes please, I'd like to know as I am considering them or was?

---------- Post added 12-19-2013 at 10:24 AM ----------




Spidergrrl said:


> I've never had an issue with roundvents. The difference in the number of tabs doesn't matter to me as I bend the tabs off and install them with silicone.


Curious, why do you use silicone? They should stay with the tabs....?


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 20, 2013)

i ordered 16  1'' and 8   2"  and with shipping it was 35 bucks

i also checked the catalog and 1" are .64 and 2" are 1.27.
(if anyone wants the catalog pm me i'll email it)
they also offer different colors if desired.
shipping was 15
so if you plan on multiple projects, midget is cheaper, and jaimes looks to charge a flat 15 for shipping, so even stevens there....

@shebeen
no that was just me gently pushing on the screen...i was testing to make sure the occupant wouldnt be able to escape just because they looked kind of flimsy. i never bothered to replace it because the occupant is a e murinus, and he hasnt ventured past the mount surrounding his hole in the entire time ive had him.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2013)

stewstew8282 said:


> no that was just me gently pushing on the screen


Now you tell us, and I just ordered a thousand! j/k haha

I don't know where roundvents are made, but midget says theirs are made in the USA. Though, who knows maybe both source the wire from China!

Actually I think I'm going to avoid the vents for now. I think drilling holes gives these acrylics a much cleaner look, plus you don't have to put the holes directly in the center and obstructing view on that particular side.


----------



## jhoagland (Dec 21, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Yes please, I'd like to know as I am considering them or was?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-19-2013 at 10:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Just replying to the silicone comment. "If it is worth doing, it's worth overdoing." jhoagland.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 22, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Actually I think I'm going to avoid the vents for now. I think drilling holes gives these acrylics a much cleaner look, plus you don't have to put the holes directly in the center and obstructing view on that particular side.


This is where i have do disagree in our preferences. I've always found the look of those enclosures with nice production vents to be astonishingly nice. I will have to use some in my next lid

---------- Post added 12-21-2013 at 11:31 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> Actually I think I'm going to avoid the vents for now. I think drilling holes gives these acrylics a much cleaner look, plus you don't have to put the holes directly in the center and obstructing view on that particular side.


This is where we'll have to disagree in our preferences. I've always admired those custom enclosures with really nice looking production vents. I will have to use some in my next lid.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 22, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Now you tell us, and I just ordered a thousand! j/k haha
> 
> I don't know where roundvents are made, but midget says theirs are made in the USA. Though, who knows maybe both source the wire from China!
> 
> Actually I think I'm going to avoid the vents for now. I think drilling holes gives these acrylics a much cleaner look, plus you don't have to put the holes directly in the center and obstructing view on that particular side.


did a similar push test on the midget brand vents, held up like a champ... even went a little overboard i think...no distortion to the screen.


----------



## Spidergrrl (Dec 22, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Curious, why do you use silicone? They should stay with the tabs....?


Just seems more secure. I drill my holes with a hole saw and with the tabs only there is just a little wobble room. I did try a test with one of the two inch ones and was able to push the screen loose but it took more pressure than I think any of the spiders I would have in that sized enclosure would be able to produce.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 22, 2013)

Spidergrrl said:


> Just seems more secure. I drill my holes with a hole saw and with the tabs only there is just a little wobble room. I did try a test with one of the two inch ones and was able to push the screen loose but it took more pressure than I think any of the spiders I would have in that sized enclosure would be able to produce.


Ah I see- what type of hole saw do you use? I don't mean the brand.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 22, 2013)

@viper   a hole saw is a hole saw is a hole saw...then there are other types of drill bits that work to make circular holes.....spade tips, forstner bits, etc. 8)


----------



## viper69 (Dec 22, 2013)

stewstew8282 said:


> @viper   a hole saw is a hole saw is a hole saw...then there are other types of drill bits that work to make circular holes.....spade tips, forstner bits, etc. 8)


Your statement is wrong. That's like saying, all nails or screws are the same, or that all drill bits are the same. I think you should look up hole saw, you will find at least 3 different types (NOT brands) that I know of off the top of my head. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Spidergrrl (Dec 22, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ah I see- what type of hole saw do you use? I don't mean the brand.


It's pretty much just like the top picture in this wikipedia article on hole saws.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hole_saw

Cheers,

Spidergrrl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 22, 2013)

i got the hole saw i use for 12 dollars at lowes


----------



## otoha0309 (Dec 26, 2013)

a lot of useful info here, thanks folks. ya make me feel welcome lol

---------- Post added 12-26-2013 at 11:12 AM ----------




SgtSparkles said:


> i got the hole saw i use for 12 dollars at lowes


My friend dropped me a lead on a huge Dremel kit on sale at Harbor Freight for the holidays, $20 for a huge kit with any bit i could ever need. probably gone now but i cant imagine a better kit for building custom enclosures.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hobby lobby in Rockford has the plastic cubes. Every time I go to Rockfor I pick up a few of them along with fake plants since there so cheap and just use a drill press with a small bit for ventilation. Saves buying hole saws and vents and leaves more money for Ts


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2014)

trailblazin02 said:


> Hobby lobby in Rockford has the plastic cubes. Every time I go to Rockfor I pick up a few of them along with fake plants since there so cheap and just use a drill press with a small bit for ventilation. Saves buying hole saws and vents and leaves more money for Ts


Blazin, what type of bit do you use for the holes. I use some small brad point bits. They do a decent job. What, if any, type of lubrication do you use for drilling?


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jan 6, 2014)

For the smaller holes just a .093" bit spinning around 1100 rpm. And I did some 10 conversions with a bunch of 1/2 holes using a klein step bit. No lubrication at all. But it also helps I make cutting tools for a job. So I have many options for cutting and drilling holes 

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2014)

trailblazin02 said:


> For the smaller holes just a .093" bit spinning around 1100 rpm. And I did some 10 conversions with a bunch of 1/2 holes using a klein step bit. No lubrication at all. But it also helps I make cutting tools for a job. So I have many options for cutting and drilling holes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


An acrylic tank maker I met, showed me a bit he used, it was very pointy. Hard for me to describe really. It sort of looks like a normal bit, but he did tell me it has a 90 degree angle at the tip. He doesn't need any lubrication. I'm spinning the drilling a BIT too fast I can tell. Sounds like you work in a machine shop, all sorts of great "toys". I'd love to drill w/out lubrication.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea we have a bunch of lathes mills and manual bridge port machines so I can make or fab anything I want really. We make some tiny drills for a company that drills hard nylon plastics and have a special point that we can sharpen for them that works very well too. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2014)

trailblazin02 said:


> Yea we have a bunch of lathes mills and manual bridge port machines so I can make or fab anything I want really. We make some tiny drills for a company that drills hard nylon plastics and have a special point that we can sharpen for them that works very well too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


I wish I had access to those, that's really cool.


----------



## shebeen (Jan 7, 2014)

Tap Plastics sells bits specifically ground for drilling acrylic: http://www.tapplastics.com/product/supplies_tools/plastic_tools_supplies/tap_plasdrill_bits/161.  They're a little pricy though.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 7, 2014)

shebeen said:


> Tap Plastics sells bits specifically ground for drilling acrylic: http://www.tapplastics.com/product/supplies_tools/plastic_tools_supplies/tap_plasdrill_bits/161.  They're a little pricy though.


Oh yeah I know about them thanks anyway. W/the right speed and lubrication I'm able to drill just right (the plastic should come out as a single piece according to one of the plastic sites I read), but that takes a lot of practice. I tend to drill too fast or too slow hah.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 10, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Curious, why do you use silicone? They should stay with the tabs....?


I've always liked the look of round vents, but the tabs sometimes ruin the aesthetic for me if they protrude past the frame of the vent (something which only seems to be an issue if you use thin acrylic).


----------



## viper69 (Jan 10, 2014)

sgiath said:


> I've always liked the look of round vents, but the tabs sometimes ruin the aesthetic for me if they protrude past the frame of the vent (something which only seems to be an issue if you use thin acrylic).



I feel the same way man..same here. I've seen vents and they looked great, and then I see the inside, and it looks like mangled dryer venting.


----------



## shebeen (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't think they look that bad given the ease of installation.  I guess you could cut off the tabs and use super-glue or Weld-On 16 cement to glue them in the holes.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I feel the same way man..same here. I've seen vents and they looked great, and then I see the inside, and it looks like mangled dryer venting.


Agreed, even though for me it's not so much the inside of the enclosure that I care about as the tabs being visible from the outside (see shebeen's pic in the above post).



shebeen said:


> I don't think they look that bad given the ease of installation.  I guess you could cut off the tabs and use super-glue or Weld-On 16 cement to glue them in the holes.


I should've prefaced this with the disclaimer that I'm (knowingly) being quite nit-picky. I'm gradually moving my collection over to zoo-quality-ish natural setups and it's been a struggle to find the right balance between convenience, cost, and sating my own outrageous standards for aesthetics (lol). I meant no offense to you in regard to the way you do things; I think it looks fine for enclosures like the one pictured above.

I hesitate to cut the tabs so as not to leave jagged shards of aluminum. However, I bet if I use thicker pieces of acrylic the tabs will not be visible from the outside.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think those tabs are fine, they arent mangled. Let me know when you find the right balance I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 13, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I think those tabs are fine, they arent mangled. Let me know when you find the right balance I'm in the same boat as you


I'm going to attempt using the same exact tabbed black aluminum vents (rountsvents.com or whatever it is) on 3/16 acrylic. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah please do. I prefer the silver over black myself. I haven't heard any popularity w/the white vents for T cages. One vendor told me no one asks for white.


----------



## beaker41 (Feb 11, 2014)

I like to use acrylic doll display cases and cut 1" holes for the round vents. I prefer the louvered ones to the wire though. The doll cases are nice because the lids are designed to snap on with no seam and you can see everything really well.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 11, 2014)

beaker41 said:


> I like to use acrylic doll display cases and cut 1" holes for the round vents. I prefer the louvered ones to the wire though. The doll cases are nice because the lids are designed to snap on with no seam and you can see everything really well.


Why do you like the louvered ones better?


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 11, 2014)

If the vents I have dont have the tabs on back .I cut them down on my band saw and leave a little over a 1/16 inch sticking out past the plexi and then use a hammer and role it over , nice look tight fit  might want to watch cutting the vents on band saw bare handed i been cutting stuff for 25 years kinda comes natural to me still have  3 fingers on one hand  kidding


----------

